# Its a done deal



## saxman (Apr 14, 2008)

Delta Air Lines, Northwest Airlines Combining To Create America's Premier Global Airline

Story

Lets hope for the best...I see many bumps in the road.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 15, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Delta Air Lines, Northwest Airlines Combining To Create America's Premier Global Airline
> Story
> 
> Lets hope for the best...I see many bumps in the road.


Not the least of which s the lack agreement from the two pilots unions, or any of the employee unions. Can you say "US Airways"?

Delta will be the name of the merged carrier. How would that work for movie goers? A classic Hitchcock film, "North by Delta"? I don't think so.


----------



## saxman (Apr 15, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta Air Lines, Northwest Airlines Combining To Create America's Premier Global Airline
> ...


LOL. Good one.

Yeah US Airways pilot thing is a cluster. I was really glad to see the merger not go through earlier because of the pilots seniority issue. But now it just goes to show that the higher ups really care about their own pockets as well as the investors. Ok maybe I'll get flight benefits on both carriers now. Woohoo! But unfortunately I think the Northwest pilots are going to lose out on this one. I'm not sure how they are going to merge the lists, but prepare for even less customer service from "Delta" crewmembers. It's going to interesting to see what happens to all 7 regional carriers too.


----------



## stlouielady (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm curious to see what will happen to my 150,000+ World Perks miles, and my silver elite status, with Northwest. Hopefully they will all show up perfectly fine with the merger, and the status won't disappear. I got an email from Northwest this morning, telling me it would be several months before everything is finalized, so, only time will tell how well everything gets merged together.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 15, 2008)

stlouielady said:


> I'm curious to see what will happen to my 150,000+ World Perks miles, and my silver elite status, with Northwest. Hopefully they will all show up perfectly fine with the merger, and the status won't disappear. I got an email from Northwest this morning, telling me it would be several months before everything is finalized, so, only time will tell how well everything gets merged together.


When USAirways and America West went together some time back, they combined my two accounts into one totaling all miles from both. Not bad!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll keep flying Amtrak and cargo freighters, thanks.


----------

